# Hot Pink smokey look on Asian girl [Link]



## Henna_Spirit (Aug 14, 2006)

It was a fun and funky look. We just laughed our heads of because it was a bit to Gothic-y lol

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





http://www.hennaspirit.com/Hotpink/

Before & After of this look


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 14, 2006)

she's beautiful and those lashes are FABULOUS!!! u did a great job!!


----------



## n_c (Aug 14, 2006)

Wow, she's beautiful!


----------



## kattpl (Aug 14, 2006)

wow great job!!

Kath


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 14, 2006)

oooh thats hothothot! i wish i had bright fuschia!


----------



## umsaeed77 (Aug 15, 2006)

wow really nice ,what is the name of
 gloss???


----------



## M (Aug 15, 2006)

I think this looks great!


----------



## Beautiful1 (Sep 2, 2006)

This Hot Pink Is Smoking!


----------

